# audi coupe quattro rally question



## ratquat (Feb 25, 2006)

I heard a rumor recently stating that the audi coupe quattro was banned from rallys in 85. I was wondering if the audi was banned and if so why it was banned... thanks for your help


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

The Audi Sport Quattro was banned along with all the other Rally Groupe B cars.


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (eurowner)*

audi withdrew as a factory team, from rallying in the group B catagory after accidents in portugale (spell?) 1986.privateers like john buffum still ran semi works cars through that year.
The FIA or FISA at the time decide that group B was a bit too silly, and removed its eligibility for points in the WRC after 1986 or homologation of cars mid 1986. non turbo cars could still run (eg manta, 6R4) could still contest national rounds in 87.
the main reason the cars were banned is really due to the evoloution cars, one of the main reasons manufactures were enticed to rallying, really brought their downfall... which you can really attribute to audi worse luck. because the evo cars could be made much faster they created many problems (ie danger), but becasue you only had to build 20, it reduced cost to the makers (in theory), making them want to do it...
from 1987 group B (AND GROUP s) were removed, and group A was beefed up, at the time it was similar (but not the same) to what is now group N.


_Modified by mik_git at 11:10 PM 2-15-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (mik_git)*

For a great writeup on Group B and the different cars that were built for Group B rally or racing, have a look at this site:
http://www.stormloader.com/groupb/
Also on Wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_B
For waht it's worth, I have gathered a collection of different Coupe quattro rally cars, these are not Urquattros, of course.
http://public.fotki.com/Volkswagen/cq-rally/


----------



## ratquat (Feb 25, 2006)

thank you for all of your help. this is why i love these forums.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (ratquat)*

I still feel sorry for the driver of the Ford that killed those people.
And that was 22 years ago.
The only banning of any Audis I know of was the FIA kicked out the B5 A4 quattro from the touring car races.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_The only banning of any Audis I know of was the FIA kicked out the B5 A4 quattro from the touring car races.









They didn't ban Audi, they banned AWD. It not only affected Audi, but also Alfa Romeo, who also ran an awd car, the 155 Q4.
This is from the advertising campaign that they ran after the verdict, as Audi thought the decision to be unfair.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Thanks for reminding me about the Alfas..


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
They didn't ban Audi, they banned AWD. It not only affected Audi, but also Alfa Romeo, who also ran an awd car, the 155 Q4.
This is from the advertising campaign that they ran after the verdict, as Audi thought the decision to be unfair.









Stupid FIA...








Wouldn't AWD be more beneficial to production development, which is a big part of racing? The ACO is requiring closed-top LMPs, but won't allow AWD.








I know it's 'too fast', but seriously, it takes away the roadcar connection.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

The squeaky wheels were getting the grease.
AWD technology is very, very expensive to develop.


----------

